# Suche Schmetterlings usw. Brushes



## Yasemin (21. Juni 2002)

Hab zwar schon die einschlägigen Seiten durchgeschaut, aber da gibt es nur Dirty Brushes. Ich hätte aber gern Schmetterlinge *g* Wenn ihr welche habt oder wißt wo ich die finden kann, wärs nett wenn ihr euch kurz meldet.


----------



## Bomber (22. Juni 2002)

okeh mein erster brush.. beim speichern hab ich mir intelligenterweise alle standard brushes gelöscht  keine ahnung bios nach deinem geschmack ist, sehr simpl isses geworden:

http://www.aestetiks.com/upload/files/schmetterling.zip


----------



## Bomber (22. Juni 2002)

achso wenn mir einer bei gelegenheit sagen könnte wie man brushes einzeln speichert wäre ich recht dankbar :-(


----------



## Wolf of Doom (22. Juni 2002)

hi,

schau mal in  der tut section, da gibts ein Tut names Brushes da stehts drin


cya

wolf


----------



## Bomber (22. Juni 2002)

ähähä danke *renn* 

da steht aber nix wie man brushes extern speichert..


----------



## biegeeinheit (24. Juni 2002)

Photoshop 6.0:


----------



## Bomber (24. Juni 2002)

dange


----------



## Googy (24. Juni 2002)

Hallo Yasemin

hier sin ein paar linkz:

http://www.deepspaceweb.com 

http://www.photoshop.brushes.btinternet.co.uk/Photoshopbrushes.html 

http://graphicssoft.about.com/library/free/blfree_psbr.htm 

http://www.reksoft.ru/~porcupine/brushes/index.cfm (ist zwar auf russisch aber da findest du ganzen Zoo)

http://www.nijiro.net/serene/babybrush.html 

ok noch einz aber dann ist schluss...

http://www.cybia.co.uk/ 

Ok, das sollte eigentlich reichen!!!

Gruss Googy


----------



## Yasemin (24. Juni 2002)

Wow, dankeschön, dass ist genau dass, was ich gebraucht habe.


----------



## Googy (25. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Bittechön!!!

Wenn du noch mehr brauchst, eifach bescheid sagen...

Gruss Googy


----------



## Yasemin (25. Juni 2002)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich glaube die reichen jetzt erstmal für ne Weile, ich verlier ja schon total den überblick *g*


----------



## SirNeo (25. Juni 2002)

Hey cooleLinks, die sind wirklich Klasse, vielen Dank.

Ich hätte gerne noch weitere, kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Googy (25. Juni 2002)

...und noch ein paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar....

http://www.magiaphotoshop.com/brushes.htm 

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Coffeehouse/8144/eqstras/brushes.html 

http://www.goranation.com/photoshop/brushes/index.htm 

http://hem.passagen.se/pshop/ 

http://xchange.studio.adobe.com 

hm.... ich glaube das sollte reichen...

Gruss Googy


----------

